# Links: YouTube channels



## MsKimiKiwi (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm a beauty vlogger and I really want you to check out my channel and subscribe if you like it! I do all kinds of videos! I love comments and always respond back! It would mean a lot if you would stop by and say hello. I know there are SO many amazing and popular youtubers out there, but I'm dying to reach a wider audience and have my own little community.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for looking and I hope you take a minute to check me out. [=www.youtube.com/user/mskimikiwi][/] [VIDEO]

[/VIDEO]


----------



## beautyfool (Jul 12, 2012)

I have been on makeup talk for a  while but never knew this group existed! I noticed that the majority of the people in this group are blog oriented (makes sense - since its titled "Beauty Bloggers") I was wondering how many of you out there have YouTube channels. I do, and would really like to meet more beauty YouTubers to swap tips with and possible do collaborations with. Glad to be here!

My channel is:

http://www.youtube.com/user/beautyfoolreview

I mostly focus on sample boxes and reviews.

April


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 14, 2012)

I also have a YouTube channel! Here's my channel link below http://www.youtube.com/user/tearfallzbreak http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jOZH-1XCQQ&amp;sns=em I as well focus on boxes such as glossybox birch box myglam starlooks julep and much more. I subscribe back to all channels!


----------



## Geek (Jul 14, 2012)

just keep this in mind:

While we love our fellow beauty enthusiasts, our official suggestion is to make a _*signature*_ (read more here) for yourself, then just ENGAGE the community with relative conversations about beauty and others will see your signature with your channel listed below each post.  Your fellow beauty enthusiasts will note your signature and if they like, will visit your YouTube channel. Keep in mind that you're signature doesn't appear until you have posted *10 regular forum posts*.  See *our rules here*.

*Suggestions to get others to see your YouTube Channel:*


Put your *YouTube channel* link in your signature (*learn how to edit your signature*), and make good, informative posts that gains the audience trust in you, and you'll gain a true readership base. Engage the community.
People won't follow you if you are only be seen as an unwelcome person who is always asking members to visit your *YouTube channel*. Again, Engage the community in conversation.
The best advice I can give you is to engage the community by posting informative threads, tutorials or product reviews that make people want to watch your videos. We have a large membership base, people will pay attention and see your signature, and visit your *YouTube channel, and watch your videos*.
Become a featured writer on our blog and embed your videos into your blog posts
If you do makeup video tutorials, EMBED your YouTube videos into forum posts in our Makeup videos Forum.


Thanks!


----------



## marcistarlooks (Aug 24, 2012)

Dior! Thank you for being a valued subscriber and reviewer of our Starbox! We love you!

Marci Star

Starlooks


----------



## mrsmakeup4ever (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey,

  I am new to Makeuptalk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am a Beauty Guru From YT an i like to review Sample boxes for my Fans an myself. I also do Makeup looks,hauls etc. I got my First Starlooks and couldnt even Wrap my head around the products they put in the boxes.Then i got my 2nd,3rd and 4th box I must say i love this box and the way the makeup applies an how good it is i think forsure this is a must have box and i love that you can buy Past boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you Marci for this wonderful box

 Heres My Channel http://www.youtube.com/user/Mrsmakeuplover4ever?feature=mhee


----------



## Mzpdgt (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello Beauties,

I am new to this site, just wanted to introduce myself! My name is Ashley, I go by Mzpdgt, which is an abbreviation of my married name!! I am an aspiring freelance makeup artist! I have began to post beauty tutorials on youtube, please take a moment to check out some of my work and leave me some positive/constructive feedback to better my craft, I'd appreciate it.  deleted per Terms of Service

Other than that, I hope to learn many things from this site!! Hello everyone!!

If you guys have youtube channels, leave me the names and I'll be sure to subscribe for support!!!

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Pancua (Oct 29, 2012)

*Hello and welcome to MUT! *


  ​ So glad you found us!! There is so much information here and a great way to teach, learn and grow! If there is anything you have a question on, please feel free to contact me or any of the mods to help you out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope you enjoy the boards!


----------



## naseemdelan (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi there!

I am new on here as well and wanted to introduce myself. I am a beauty vlogger and youtuber. My channel is:

-deleted per Terms of Service; no personal blog/vlog posts outside of signature links and Member Blogroll thread-

Feel free to comment and subscribe if you enjoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Glad to be a part of another beauty related community!

Best,

Naseem


----------



## Artonit Makeup (Oct 29, 2012)

They should let fans post their videos


----------



## BewitchingBeaut (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi everyone I am new here just joined last night I have a YouTube channel under the name bewitchingbeautyxx. I would love for you all to got check it out and subscribe if you like. I am very happy to be a part of this community and I cant wait to post more.


----------



## Geek (Oct 30, 2012)

hello everyone.  You are more than welcome to post videos here: Makeup Tutorials and Videos Forum



> Originally Posted by *naseemdelan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *Artonit Makeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They should let fans post their videos





> Originally Posted by *BewitchingBeaut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone I am new here just joined last night I have a YouTube channel under the name bewitchingbeautyxx. I would love for you all to got check it out and subscribe if you like. I am very happy to be a part of this community and I cant wait to post more.


----------



## GlitzGlam (Oct 30, 2012)

My youtube channel is sandyyliciousbaby123 and ive subscribed to all of you!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Artonit Makeup (Oct 30, 2012)

Happy Halloween!!!! go to Youtube and watch *Makeup to Kill* A makeup story with a horror twist


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Director* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hello everyone.  You are more than welcome to post videos here: Makeup Tutorials and Videos Forum


I guess none of you guys read the Directors comment directing you to this forum so I am moving this thread over to it.


----------



## delaniamarvella (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi! I'm also new to makeuptalk. I post makeup tutorials on youtube. Not really on reviews but more on 'How To' videos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My channel is:

http://www.youtube.com/user/marvelladelania


----------



## GlitterPetite (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi there girls. I am also a BEAUTY guru on YouTube. Anyone else who has a channel and wants me to check out theirs please do so. Here is my channel url:www.YouTube.com/user/glitterpetite


----------



## paintwithglitte (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello everyone ! Could you all take a look at my channel? I've subbed to everyone here's links--good work!

My youtube name is PaintWithGlitter

Happy New Years !


----------



## sbreesays (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey Guys I have a channel as well (makeup reviews and looks/ect) Please check it out and sub! I will support back and check out your channel and sub as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

my youtube name is sbreesays

http://www.youtube.com/user/sbreesays?feature=mhee

thanks dolls!


----------



## monicainmylife (Jan 7, 2013)

I started my channel about 6 months ago but looking to grow it much more, so if you have any time and feel like checking it out my youtube username is same as on here... monicainmylife

https://www.youtube.com/user/monicainmylife?feature=mhee

 any feedback would be great!

Thankyou! xoxo


----------



## BeautyHeartUs (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi, that's so sweet. I have been making videos now for 3 months on www.youtube.com/BeautyHeartUs and I love it. I make beauty and fashion videos. I hope you will check out my channel. Thanks Xoxo Robin


----------



## ZheRooH (Jan 15, 2013)

Maybe there could be a general sticky topic with all the youtube channels.

Do you gals have some tips on must follow channels on youtube? I like watching those vids  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupinfo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi, like to share my channel too and get your feedbacks.

My channel name is makeupinfo

http://www.youtube.com/user/makeupinfo

hope you all like it..


----------



## Mima Mima (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Beauties!

I'm a MAC Makeup Artist in Miami.

I created my first of many video demonstration in my youtube channel.

Please enjoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

http://youtu.be/nifDBQmjS14

-Mima


----------



## htcmediaAU (Feb 3, 2013)

I would like to benefit from feedback as well. Tutorials aren't really known yet where I live but I'd like to expand my audience but finding out what I can do to get interest. 

My youtube is: http://www.youtube.com/user/honeytrapcol...

I do the creative direction and pick out the looks but sadly don't have the talent to apply them (yet - I am working up to doing my solo shoots with just models and me).


----------



## fatoumata (Feb 3, 2013)

my channel is http://www.youtube.com/user/BeautyScope4/videos?view=0

please check it out


----------



## ohemgeex33 (Feb 4, 2013)

Welcome to makeuptalk! it is great to have you here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just made a new channel and uploaded my very first video on it. I hope you can subscribe and watch my videos, please give me feedback and tell me what you think. The support would mean so much, feel free to request more videos. There will be many more videos to come.

http://YouTube.com/beautiiessentials

Keep in touch

xx

Rachel


----------



## jaydhagberg (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey guys!

I'm just starting to get my feet wet on youtube, but please check me out!

I'm on youtube under the username jaydhagbergmua.

Best!

-Jay'd


----------



## jaydhagberg (Feb 7, 2013)

Check out my Youtube Channel! Tutorials, product reviews, and more!


----------



## MediaJunctionUK (Feb 18, 2013)

If you have a passion for make up tutorials, check these links out on YouTube! some amazing shots and tips!


----------



## Rachaface10 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello Everyone. I am new to the world of making videos! I am just wanting to have some fun and try to be as helpful as possible. 

Most of the things I learned I actually learned from YouTube!! I would love it if you guys checked out my channel (there is a link down below in my signature) and gave me some feedback. I am looking for all the help I can get!

Thank you so much!!


----------



## BeautybyBetty (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey I just started my new YouTube channel. I do demonstartions on world leading skincare products and nutritional products as well. I started yesterday but I will soon have more videos



 so don't forget to subcribe! I will also be having GIVEAWAYS SOON!

http://www.youtube.com/user/BeautyByBetty


----------



## JessicaMarie (Feb 18, 2013)

I usually don't do this kind of thing, but if anyone would be willing to give some genuine feedback, I would be more than happy. Always looking for ways to improve. Link in the signature. Thanks ladies.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MediaJunctionUK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you have a passion for make up tutorials, check these links out on YouTube! some amazing shots and tips!


 Thanks for the links. Really ought to try out Rimmel. Cannot wait until the Apocalips is out in the US!


----------



## Niyah2325 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi I just started my channel. Feedback or tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

-xoxo Niyah

www.youtube.com/NiyahsBeautyCorner


----------



## thriftfabulous (Mar 24, 2013)

Any vloggers on here? I am just starting out and would appreciate feedback. 

http://www.youtube.com/thriftfabulous

Thanks!


----------



## benifitlove (Apr 8, 2013)

I love this guy hes amazing youtube.com/dazzlingdenver


----------



## M EAmira (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello! This thread is about promoting your YouTube or Blog! 





*Subscribe to me and I will do the same to you! http://www.youtube.com/user/MiddleEasternAmira *


----------



## beautyblogbs (Apr 22, 2013)

This is a great idea! What a good way to get people who just started on youtube together! 

http://www.youtube.com/user/beautyblogbs


----------



## makeuprochelle (Apr 24, 2013)

The best youtuber is 

Theglamourdayz

She taught me how to put on my fake lashes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## laurenproartist (Apr 30, 2013)

Please subscribe to my beauty channel!

www.youtube.com/laurentappbeauty


----------



## Rooftrellen (May 1, 2013)

really great,i should learn from you


----------



## FacesbySAM (May 10, 2013)

I've been doing the YouTube thing for a few months now.  Would love some new subscribers and feedback on my videos!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Link below!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## laurenproartist (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FacesbySAM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been doing the YouTube thing for a few months now.  Would love some new subscribers and feedback on my videos!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Link below!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Love your channel! I just started a channel as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd love it if you subscribed to me as well!

youtube.com/laurentappbeauty


----------



## MakeupThug (May 19, 2013)

I also just started a channel about 3 months ago.( youtube.com/user/makeupthug). I will def check both you ladies out...


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 19, 2013)

I mainly post Birchbox opening videos shot with my phone (and not always in HD) at the moment, but I am working on expanding my channel content. http://www.youtube.com/user/CricketsBay/ Is it weird that 90% of the ladies who have posted our links here don't have our YouTube channel in our signature? Also, any way I can see people's signatures using the mobile site? I can hardly use the regular site because it freezes and force closes a lot. It's my phone. Not the site itself.


----------



## annjithediva (May 19, 2013)

Hey everyone I too have a beauty channel on youtube it's www.youtube.com/annjiliquethediva ill be checking you out please subscribe if you like what you see. Would love to do some collaborations in the near future.


----------



## MakeupThug (May 20, 2013)

Hi Sarita,

I will def check out your channel as soon as i get off work. I love to do callabs. i actually just did one not to long ago.


----------



## MakeupThug (May 20, 2013)

Hi annjithediva,

I just saw you an email telling me you subscribed to my channel. Thank you so much, and as soon as i get off work  I will return the sub.


----------



## MakeupThug (May 20, 2013)

Yes we shoould. I am not able to log onto youtube from work, but as soon as I get off i will check you out. I see your location is France?? That is so cool.


----------



## RedLipsLA (May 23, 2013)

Just read another post and saw a tutorial done by a celebrity makeup artist in LA named Monika Blunder.

I LOVE her Rosie Huntington-Whitely look. That's a really hot look for a night out. I'm sort of new to this whole makeup thing and really enjoy these tutorials. To those interested, here you go!


----------



## AliseMU (May 27, 2013)

wow some great youtube channels here, gonna watch some videos right now


----------



## aprilpgb22 (May 28, 2013)

Hey ladies, check out my tutes at youtube.com/dziretwinsmusic and my music too of course.


----------



## laurenproartist (May 28, 2013)

Subscribed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaKeup By Mile (May 29, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## laurenproartist (Jun 2, 2013)

​


----------



## lipo4ka (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello everyone!
My name is Anna and I'm from Russia.

In 2011 I started my youtube channel as Lipo4kaBeauty and from this spring I make my videos there. All videos are in Russian for now just because I too shy to speak English, it is not my native language and I make mistakes.

Lipo4ka (spells like lipochka) is a name of one famous Russian girl in one of the theatrical plays by Ostrovsky. I just like this name...and most part of my friends call me lipochka ( 4 is similar in prononce to "ch")


----------



## Simplybeauty04 (Jun 17, 2013)

I just started my youtube beauty guru channel ! I think you guys should check it out ! 

Youtube.com/simplybeauty04


----------



## Simplybeauty04 (Jun 17, 2013)

I am a new youtube beauty guru &amp; I need a boost . I would love if you checked out my channel. I post make up looks, ootd, ETC. Please check it out ! 

Youtube.com/simplybeauty04


----------



## TattooedBeauty (Jun 18, 2013)

Love finding new beauty youtubers to watch!





I have a beauty channel! I haven't posted a lot of makeup tutorials because I'm trying to invest in a better lighting and video editing system which is not cheap....lol. Anyway I do have some makeup looks up! But I love doing vlogs and tag videos as well!





http://www.youtube.com/tattooedbeauty90


----------



## Kaysher97 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want to make a beauty channel on youtube. I'm kinda stuck on coming up with a name though. Any suggestions? These are what I've came up with so far: 


KayTheBeautycutie

KaysPassionforfashion

KayTheBlushingBeauty

DailyDoseOfKayleigh

Diamondsandpearls97

KayleighLovesFashion


Which is your favorite? If you have any other ideas, please let me know. My name is Kayleigh and I'm almost 16. Some of my favorite makeup brands are NYX and Mac. I shop at ulta and sephora often. I don't want to make my name too cheesy. Thanks so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## maysj18 (Jul 14, 2013)

I like your name on this forum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Kaysher is really cute.


----------



## Kaysher97 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would use it, but it doesn't have anything to do with beauty or fashion :/


----------



## maysj18 (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't feel like many gurus have usernames that are directly related to fashion or makeup, but I understand if you want it to.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the dailydose username is cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Lovely Ladies! 

My name is Ana and here is my youtube channel. I just started over because google does not let you change the name so I had to lose all my views etc. So sad

https://www.youtube.com/user/BoxesWithBunny

I will add you back


----------



## smacbeauty (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey there,

I'm new to youtube too, if you could just check out my first vid here http://youtu.be/B5ne9HTbmSk

it would mean a lot to me, also, suscribe to smacbeauty on youtube, cause there'll always be more to come

for you guys I really hope you'll enjoy and that it will be useful, leave your comments!!

love,

Smacbeauty


----------



## smacbeauty (Jul 20, 2013)

Love the daily dose one, you should definitely pick this one!

If you need inspiration, here are a bunch of names good youtubers have:

Michelle Phan

Lizlizlive

Stilababe09

Smacbeauty

Macbarbie07

Bubzbeauty

strawberryelectric48

laurensboutique

lovenector13

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5ne9HTbmSk

And theres my channel up there!


----------



## beautybyeila (Aug 25, 2013)

My channel is TheBlushingBrunettes, would be amazing if someone would check it out.

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheBlushingBrunettes/videos


----------



## htcmediaAU (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi All,

So I have a youtube channel as well. I do some work within the fashion/arts industry (I also have done some work in Asia) - I have to admit I'm pretty bad at applying makeup on myself, yet alone other people, so I work with other makeup artists and models but do the filming, editing and storyboarding based on the trends that are in Australia and other places  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm more towards budgeted and straight to the point tutorials, I also film fashion shoots I took part in, travel interviews with foreign models and also some of my charity work - these tutorials are something I love doing but a learning curve as I get more comfortable with filming. 

I would love some subscribers, some feedback and always interested in meeting new youtubers too (feel free to leave me a link to your work).

http://www.youtube.com/user/honeytrapcollective/videos 

http://thehoneytrapcollective.wordpress.com/


----------



## Azanelly Toledo (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I just discovered this amazing forum and I am so glad I did. I recently started my youtube channel, almost 2 months now &amp; the experience has been amazing already! I would really appreciate it if you guys would check out my videos and leave me some feedback! (it will honestly be greatly appreciate) I am looking through some of the channels on here and subscribing! Such great talents on here. Also if you guys have any requests just let me know &amp; I will be happy to do the looks! Hope to hear from some of you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

http://www.youtube.com/nellyslookbook


----------



## saramcsmith (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm so excited to find new people to watch! Thanks for posting, everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JasmineLashe (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello, everyone! I'm new to this site. I just started a YouTube beauty channel! I would really love if others would check out my channel and tell me what they think. I'm really looking forward to others to helping my channel grow. It would be amazing. Here's my channel link! http://www.youtube.com/user/SimplyDivineJasmine


----------



## ohemgeex33 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello! My name is Rachel &amp; I as well make beauty videos on YouTube. I am mostly interested in makeup, fashion, skin/hair care, and nutrition. I have a lot of awesome videos that are planned, but I have not made one this week because I am sick. As soon as I am better there will be more videos for you guys! Here is the link to my channel,

YouTube.com/beautiiessentials I would love to hear feedback from  you guys, stay tuned for future vids ^^

xx

Rachel


----------



## laurenproartist (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## smashinbeauty (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

my channel covers random topics and tutorials but I most enjoy making movie or TV series related makeup tutorials

link below to my YT channel 

I have many Halloween tutorials, many


----------



## Rachelleea (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey All

I am Rachel and I am from Australia

I make beauty and fashion videos

Feel free to check out my channel

http://www.youtube.com/user/justsugarandspice





Rachelleea xo


----------



## bronxgurl89 (Oct 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/user/ghettogurl89


----------



## bronxgurl89 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello everybody I have a youtube channel and would like to get some more subscribers. Subscribe to my channel and I will do the same.

http://www.youtube.com/user/ghettogurl89


----------



## DezR (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey Ladies my name is Dez, i also have a YT channel (DezR1989) and would love it if you would check out my Channel and Sub if you like! i Also would love to Sub to you so please let me know your YT Channel Names!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTkiC-gryN8O5jSgp5oN5dw


----------



## bronxgurl89 (Oct 24, 2013)

hey everybody I just put up an new Halloween makeup tutorial so make sure you check it out


----------



## makeupinfo (Oct 24, 2013)

I would like to introduce my channel too(makeupinfo) and hope to connect with some fellow youtubers/bloggers here.

My link is listed in the signature..If you like to connect, please message me and I will be glad to respond..thanks


----------



## LaurieLombardi (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi guys! I have a channel as well! Just posted my first halloween look...

Check it out!


----------



## onegirlsempire (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey everyone! Here is the link to my new video! Sub to my channel if you'd like! If you make videos message me if you sub and ill sub back!


----------



## thatTaneesha (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey my channel is http://www.youtube.com/thatTaneesha Sub 4 sub?xx


----------



## hotpinkluv (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi im stephanie or makeupmomma.  Here is a link to my channel http://www.youtube.com/user/bloodgoddess13

I would love if yall could check out my channel. thanks


----------



## Erica Carmona (Nov 18, 2013)

If y'all subscribe to my channel I will love you forever!! SUB 4 SUB!!! â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥


----------



## Erica Carmona (Nov 18, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCouFcRBgBh4VBpHyKl9vA4g


----------



## magalycr21 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *paintwithglitte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello everyone ! Could you all take a look at my channel? I've subbed to everyone here's links--good work!

My youtube name is PaintWithGlitter

Happy New Years !
Hi, I just watched one of your videos!!!



 It was really awesome....


----------



## Maha Maven (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey guys, I am new to this forum and the online beauty community! I just started a youtube channel and I have a few videos up already, and a lot coming up for the holidays.  I'd love for you to check them out and subscribe if you like them!

www.youtube.com/MahaMaven

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

xoxo Maha


----------



## icraiz (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi ladies!! I'm not exactly "new" here, but it is my first time posting(I'm shy). I wanted to share my YouTube channel with y'all too! I've been on YouTube for 5 years and I create beauty related tutorials and reviews. I hope y'all like it and subscribe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://www.youtube.com/icraiz


----------



## QueenDreaveev (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi guys! I love everyone's vids! These are awesome! Here is my YouTube channel! https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_G0MadYhYkm1bKIOyrFDMA


----------



## bjt13 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey! I'm another new gal as well! My YouTube channel is youtube.com/girltalkbjt13 I really love making youtube videos and being in that world! And all support is welcome and very very appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks in advance. Love, Bethany


----------



## essenceofabelle (Dec 17, 2013)

Yayy! I love meeting other YouTubers! https://www.youtube.com/user/essenceofabelle


----------



## YesToBBeauty (Dec 25, 2013)

This is cute

Y'all can check my channel out also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.youtube.com/user/GuruMsGlitter


----------



## shelbyjack (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi everyone!!! I just found this site and I'm soooo excited I recently started my own channel so it would be great if anyone could check it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdUGcgpBJMqifwCXx5xjXSw


----------



## DoroteaBeauty (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi to everyone! I am new here and as well I started my own channel on youtube about beauty, make-up, nailart, DIY, fashion and lots of other things coming up!

So if you're interested here's a link to my channel and please like &amp; subscribe, it would mean soso much to me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

Lots of love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCA_XZKT0kHcKRVawgJLJVng


----------



## cutie1230802 (Jan 18, 2014)

I everyone I'm a beauty Vlogger on youtube I do beauty tutorials, and reviews on the newest products on the market please stop by my channel and subscribe. Http://www.YouTube.com/shopsavvysaver Instagram: http:/www.instagram.com/beautymore2


----------



## enajus16 (Jan 22, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/enajus16

hereÂ´s my channel, please check it out, iÂ´d love to make a collab with someone too!


----------



## colorfuldez (Jan 24, 2014)

my channel is    https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCb9BppH_CYj3d2P_cYEsmUA

ill sub to everyone!!!

I was looking for some youtube friends possibly interested in doing a collab or some sort


----------



## enajus16 (Jan 28, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/enajus16

hereÂ´s my channel, please check it out, iÂ´d love to make a collab with someone too!


----------



## morgansbeauty20 (Feb 1, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCh4zw2zRZu0Pl01XGOc5paA

I barely know anyone in the YouTube community and would love some YouTube friends! Message me!


----------



## colorfuldez (Feb 2, 2014)

I just started like a month ago but im going to be doing beauty videos such as tuts and tags and all kinds of stuff the link is in my signature!! Id love some subbies~~ ill sub backk


----------



## HarkerBeauty (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello all my fellow beauty lovers! I'm fairly new here and can't wait to get to know all of you as we share our beautylicious adventures together. Please check out my Youtube channel, subscribe, like, and comment so we can become youtube friends! I will check out all of your channels as well 

Youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/harkerbeauty101

XOXO HarkerBeauty


----------



## HarkerBeauty (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello all my fellow beauty lovers! I'm fairly new here and can't wait to get to know all of you as we share our beautylicious adventures together. Please check out my Youtube channel, subscribe, like, and comment so we can become youtube friends! I will check out all of your channels as well 

Youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/harkerbeauty101

XOXO HarkerBeauty


----------



## madisonraye (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey beautiful girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm new to this site so I thought I'd introduce myself. My name is Madison (or Maddy) and I love experimenting with beauty products and trying new makeup looks. I started a beauty channel on youtube recently and I'm struggling to get noticed. I absolutely LOVE making videos and would appreciate any feedback or support in regards to my channel.

http://www.youtube.com/user/madisonrayee

If anyone else has a beauty channel on youtube, please send me your links, beacuse I would be more than willing to watch and support anyone out there doing the same!

Thanks so much!!! xx


----------



## VPramesa (Feb 5, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/user/VPramesa
I plan on making videos of monthly subscription boxes along with other random things 






​


----------



## VPramesa (Feb 5, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/user/VPramesa
I plan on making videos of monthly subscription boxes along with other random things


----------



## VPramesa (Feb 5, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/user/VPramesa
I plan on making videos of monthly subscription boxes along with other random things


----------



## enajus16 (Feb 6, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/user/enajus16 I'd love to have some youtube friends! Message me!


----------



## colorfuldez (Feb 6, 2014)

we need a group for youtuberss!! that would be fun)) I also do videos my link is in my signature!! I do beauty videos


----------



## SunshineCitizen (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi! I also have a youtube channel, mostly I have nail art tutorials on there, but I plan on branching out very soon So happy to have found so many great channels to check out. Here's my channel link http://www.youtube.com/user/TheSunshineCitizen 

I definitely agree with colorfuldez, we need a group for youtubers! It would be so much fun to get to know each other and even help grow our channels.


----------



## colorfuldez (Feb 6, 2014)

we could create a facebook page??


----------



## colorfuldez (Feb 6, 2014)

omg subbing I see some cute nail tuts on your youtube!


----------



## SunshineCitizen (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you for subbing! The facebook page is definitely something to think about and not a bad idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## bronxgurl89 (Feb 7, 2014)

what would the name of the group be im think about making one


----------



## colorfuldez (Feb 8, 2014)

I made a community on google+ youll be able to share your videos to the community and find others beauty vloggers!!

https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/101242897592178109868


----------



## SunshineCitizen (Feb 8, 2014)

A group like this was an amazing idea! It has so much potential. Not only do we get to know each other, just the fact that we will commenting and liking the videos all together, will show up on all of our dashboards and drive traffic to all our youtube channnels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. If this works this will really give us all a head start compared to if we were all doing it all alone.


----------



## Shermeen (Feb 20, 2014)

This forum is awesome, I'd love to start checking everyone out on here. Please do the same for me as I am brand new (5 days and counting)! Us newbies need to support each other and stick together. Best of luck on your new channel, beauties! "Pretty is what you are. Beauty is what you do with it." http://YouTube


----------



## medspa (Feb 20, 2014)

Very important info.Thanks a lot for sharing the effective link.


----------



## ShannahBarrett (Feb 25, 2014)

I subscribed to everyone! Please check out my channel as well! &lt;3

http://www.youtube.com/user/ShannahBarrett


----------



## johnny ford (Feb 25, 2014)

Please check out this video! The girl making it looks like she has a promising future!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHgR6Ridv5I


----------



## castosia (Feb 26, 2014)

It would be really nice and would make my day if everyone could check out my channel and provide feedback. It would mean the world to me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUrBM_-dCsqlGjyT_ZMsLew


----------



## Shermeen (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello beauties! Please check out my video on fitness and diet. Please comment and subscribe, I will surely do the same on your new channel. [VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1HA3VopMEw[/VIDEO] Have a lovely day. xoxo


----------



## elizabth leitch (Feb 26, 2014)

watch my videos guys im new an need help  /emoticons/[email protected].png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SunshineCitizen (Feb 26, 2014)

You are welcome to join the g+ group mentioned in this forum, it is a great way to draw a bit of attention to your channel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mitzi Arlene (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey! Here's my channel, I update twice a week. I do makeup tutorials: https://www.youtube.com/user/MitziArlene


----------



## elizabth leitch (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks alot where do I go for that


----------



## SunshineCitizen (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabth leitch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks alot where do I go for that
Here is a link to the group: BeautyVlogger/Youtubers


----------



## elizabth leitch (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanx im gonna subscribe to your channel too gosh your nails are amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shermeen (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello beauties!

Nice to meet everyone, I am mainly focusing on health and skin care tips. Please check my puppy and I out, and I will be sure to do the same.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />







Enjoy! xoxo


----------



## johnny ford (Feb 28, 2014)

Hello Forum,

     My girlfriend is an aspiring makeup artist and has recently started to make her own videos. It would mean the world to her if you could just check out her latest tutorial and like/comment on it. So if you're looking for a way to make a girl's day please check this out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_enVZBuynw


----------



## megan8courtney (Feb 28, 2014)

*Hello everyone!!*

*Please check out our video on our simple makeup routine!! Feedback and likes are appreciated!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*Visit our channel: http://youtube.com/Megan8Courtney *


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello lovely YouTubers! If we haven't met yet, I'm Cookie, a moderator here on Makeuptalk. 



 Just a quick reminder to those of you who may be new to our site, we do have some rules regarding YouTube Channel and video sharing, mainly that all videos need to be embedded into the post rather than linked. From our Terms of Service:


_Put your *YouTube channel* link in your signature (*learn how to edit your signature*), and make good, informative posts that gains the audience trust in you, and you'll gain a true readership base. Engage the community._ 
_People won't follow you if you are only be seen as an unwelcome person who is always asking members to visit your *YouTube channel*. Again, Engage the community in conversation._
_The best advice I can give you is to engage the community by posting informative threads, tutorials or product reviews that make people want to watch your videos. We have a large membership base, people will pay attention and see your signature, and visit your *YouTube channel, and watch your videos*._
_Become a featured writer on our blog and embed your videos into your blog posts_
_If you do makeup video tutorials, EMBED your YouTube videos into forum posts in our Makeup videos Forum._


Thanks so much for sharing your beauty passion here with us and please don't hesitate to reach out to me if ya'll have any questions!


----------



## adiguglielmo (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi lovelies! I'm Angelica and I'm a freelance makeup artist with experience in all different fields of makeup. I just posted my first video today and I plan on posting tons more so I would really appreciate it if you checked it out and subscribed!

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeqMgXfifJyqRlG-pKPawRw

Thanks!


----------



## GlamGab (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi Dolls! I started YouTube because of my love for music. It has been a very fun journey. However I took a two year hiatus as I enjoyed the journey of motherhood. During that time I discovered my love for beauty, products, makeup etc. I became an esthetician (skin therapist) and because of this new found love I decided to incorporate this in my channel now. My channel is going to be focused on the things I am passionate about: motherhood, music and makeup! Please subscribe and I will do the same &lt;3 MY CHANNEL: http://www.youtube.com/user/mlopez18989 NEW VIDEO: ULTA HAUL &lt;3


----------



## adiguglielmo (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi guys! I'm Angelica and I'm a freelance makeup artist and a new YouTuber as well! My channel is www.youtube.com/user/adiggy93. I will be mainly focusing on tutorials and I hope to share my love for makeup with you all!


----------



## Shermeen (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi beauties!

I just finished my shoot with the DIY network, and it was so much fun! I'll let you guys know when it will air this summer, so you can see me as a handy woman lol.





P.S. New video coming out on my channel for healthy snacking, so keep a look out! xoxo


----------



## LanieBuck (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey all!

I am new to the youtube world and just started a nail art (maybe more later) channel. My link is http://youtube.com/LanieBuck


----------



## Strikeapose (Mar 9, 2014)

Just starting out on youtube, but i'm hoping to get it to a point where i can do it a few times a week.

my channel is at https://www.youtube.com/user/letsstrikeapose I hope to see a few of you their.


----------



## cbeautybox (Mar 10, 2014)

Hei girls 

I am a blogger for almost 2 years now and I recently started to upload on YouTube as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.cbeautybox.com

http://www.youtube.com/user/cbeautybox

If you subscribe to my channel/ follow my blog, let me know and I'll check yours out also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shermeen (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi darlings!

New DIY cocoa mask is out, please be sure to check it out and comment if you would be so kind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />







Enjoy. xoxo


----------



## Shermeen (Mar 17, 2014)

Fun and short segment on "What's in my gym bag?" - be sure to check it out. Hope you enjoy! xoxo


----------



## Courtnee (Mar 18, 2014)

Love it


----------



## ashleyelizabeth (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm new to youtube and would love for you all to check out my channel! I'll sub back if you ask!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.youtube.com/user/ashleyelizabeth636


----------



## Courtnee (Mar 20, 2014)

Awesome, I'll check it out.


----------



## Courtnee (Mar 20, 2014)

I liked your vid about DIY bows, lovely.


----------



## Shermeen (Mar 22, 2014)

Want to restore dry/damaged hair? Check out my tutorial on a treatment you can make at home for shiny beautiful hair!






Don't forget to comment and subscribe please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (Mar 22, 2014)

Love this vid girl. Welcome back!!!!!!! Good to see you again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (Mar 22, 2014)

Thank you soooo much for the tips and can't wait to see your next vid.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoKeeBuuxo (Mar 23, 2014)

*Are there any mixed girls or blasian girls with youtube channels or blogs? I ask because it's always nice to know what other mixed girls do with their hair. Styling, straightening, and curly hair tips, etc. I'd like to know more mixed girls and get ideas from them.*​  ​ *I have a youtube channel called xokeebuuxo and maybe one day I'll start talking about my hair care regime. As for now I mainly do reviews and hauls. I also have a blog at KeeBuuBlog. *​  ​ *Whats your channel or blogs name? I'd love to look! *​  ​


----------



## BrittBritt (Mar 25, 2014)

DollFaceBeautyx is Blasian. I really like her channel although i am not Blasian lol but she is one of my favorite YouTubers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and my YouTube channel is ForeverBlackBeautyTV. I just started so I am slowly working on my channel for it to get better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jawatson8 (Mar 25, 2014)

Starting up a blog and possibly some vlogs/tutorials/reviews all surrounded around makeup. 

I would love to look at other peoples, and looking for advice or ideas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

http://thankgoodnessforglam.blogspot.com

Does anyone else blog?


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 25, 2014)

I've moved your thread to the Beauty Bloggers group. (You'll need to join to post in this group.)

We've got a good many bloggers and vloggers on MuT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What kind of advice are you looking for?


----------



## xoKeeBuuxo (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi @brittbritt. Thanks so much for showing her channel. Even though I go for more subtle and lighter makeup looks, she does seem like a lot of fun lol. Thank you again! I also just checked out your channel and left a comment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrittBritt (Mar 27, 2014)

no problem !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and thanks for checking out my channel. I really need to start making more videos, it's just I be very busy lol


----------



## abreeskye (Mar 30, 2014)

What an awesome thread!  My YouTube channel is still a baby, hahah, but here it is!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCafQUoyIeVvfJdYs7UqczeQ


----------



## Shermeen (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi everyone! My furry pal segment is out, please come check us out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> [VIDEO]

 [/VIDEO]


----------



## mstacyi (Mar 31, 2014)

Please sub me and I will sub back. I would love to make new friends. I am fairly new to YT. I just do random stuffs, hopefully haul and my love for makeup. http://m.youtube.com/channel/UCIqrU112qriyQQ118G3yGMA/playlists


----------



## AshleighTippett (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey guys, just found this forum and OBVIOUSLY I had to introduce myself...

My names Ashleigh, a 20yr old MUA from New Zealand. I have a YouTube channel (You can find me at www.youtube.com/PunkPetal3) I love being apart of makeup related forums - It's so fun and exciting being able to share secrets and tips with each other! I would love if you guys could check out my channel and subscribe  I would love to check out any of YOUR channels, too! x


----------



## Kiki Owens (Apr 2, 2014)

I have a blog and I am mixed... with a whole bunch of stuff.



 Just to name a few... Black, German, Cuban and Native American.

I haven't really focused my blog on being mixed... I really haven't posted to many pictures, yet ever. I am still really new to blogging. 

Anyways, my blog is beautyselffish.blogspot.com Any support that I get I am happy with there are just so many great blogs out there! I think it's great.


----------



## Samnicole1127 (Apr 7, 2014)

I have a youtube channel too https://www.youtube.com/user/TheMoz1993 

I will deff check out everyones channels and subscribe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> xoxo


----------



## Shermeen (Apr 9, 2014)

My first GIVEAWAY video, so excited! Please tune into to be entered into the contest. [VIDEO]

[/VIDEO]


----------



## Courtnee (Apr 9, 2014)

I watched your tutorial all the way through. PS, love love love your nails. Gorgeous. Love this video too. I still can't comment think its my age.


----------



## ExoticBeauty (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi you guys i am new to YouTube also.im interested in having Beauty channel/ Girl talk videos but i dont know where to start because i don't know how to edit and make my videos look professional.Could you guys give me some tips thanks!!!


----------



## Shermeen (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks Courtnee! Hope you're doing well girly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I'm going to keep the color I have for my nails, I love it for the moment!


----------



## albeauty (Apr 10, 2014)

hello guys! My youtube channel is www.youtube.com/albeauty subscribe pleeease!!!!! xoxo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessicaChanell (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi, here's my channel. I currently upload on Fridays.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

www.youtube.com/dollfaceejess


----------



## louisecorbally (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes! A chance to make more youtube friends!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC38JWmmisU-bCnV73Iahcyw


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi there @AshleighTippett! I'm Cookie and welcome to *Makeuptalk*!






Here's a quick way to get started and learn more about us -

Some of the most popular sections of Makeup_talk_ are:


*Subscription &amp; Sampling Programs* 
*Make-up Discussion*
*MakeupTalk Blog*
*Face of the Day (FOTD) Forum*
*Makeup Tutorials and Videos Forum* - you'll love this area!
*Nail Talk Forum*
*Beauty Blogger Forum* - be sure to share your YouTube channel here in our Blog Link thread!

*P**lease be sure to take a look at our Terms of Service for a good understanding of site guidelines, especially in regards to blogging/vlogging, YouTube Channels, posting videos, sharing blog/channel information, etc. as we do have some rules regarding such. If you ever have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask, I'm happy to help!*

I know you'll love it here, so don't be shy, come on in and enjoy!

Happy Makeuping!

Cookie


----------



## marissayarnell (Apr 14, 2014)

My YouTube channels https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCa2wcWxyiJb_ct2cUWqDaKw check out mine and I'll check out yours!


----------



## livtalksmakeup (Apr 15, 2014)

I started my channel only yesterday! Leave a comment telling me you saw me here, and I will be sure to go check out yours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkQydEfE1XDdvGNWb0900GA


----------



## Shermeen (Apr 17, 2014)

My hair care routine: [VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqCN7vRAEGsq[/VIDEO]


----------



## RamseyBeauty (Apr 19, 2014)

Brand new channel. Come say hello!


----------



## ItsTheWifeLife (Apr 27, 2014)

Hair, Makeup, and everything in between...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
www.youtube.com/itsthewifelife

xx


----------



## Miriam Dvora Kalson (Apr 30, 2014)

beautyfool said:


> I have been on makeup talk for a  while but never knew this group existed! I noticed that the majority of the people in this group are blog oriented (makes sense - since its titled "Beauty Bloggers") I was wondering how many of you out there have YouTube channels. I do, and would really like to meet more beauty YouTubers to swap tips with and possible do collaborations with. Glad to be here!
> 
> My channel is:
> 
> ...


So - here's mine! there's so much in the works.... I'm cruelty free and a stylist - so i do fashion as well. come join the fun!

https://www.youtube.com/user/FashionKitty85/videos


----------



## excusememiss (May 1, 2014)

Hey Everyone, I just recently started a YouTube channel. My channel name is excuse me miss. Feel free to check out my channel. I'll be checking out all of yours.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Does anyone have Twitter accounts? Mine is excusememiss87. I would love to get any feedback.


----------



## Samnicole1127 (May 2, 2014)

heyyy my youtube channel is https://www.youtube.com/user/TheMoz1993 

and my newest highlight + contour video is https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peSdK4Vcge8


----------



## xoKeeBuuxo (May 4, 2014)

I'm so excited to start watching your guys' channels!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rambo Kost (May 4, 2014)

Hey I am new to this forum ^^, but I also have a youtube channel about make, reviews and other stuff. I just started. I was hoping people would give a look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   it's:    TooFacedGirl    link ==&gt;    https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqnl24e-wVBYjoOgoSnlB4g


----------



## excusememiss (May 5, 2014)

Just uploaded my new April Favorites video. Go check out my channel, and don't forget to subscribe!

My channel name is Excuse Me Miss


----------



## bananahannah1233 (May 6, 2014)

*HEY I JUST STARTED MY BEAUTY CHANNEL AND I HAVE A COUPLE OF VIDEOS UP SO FAR AND WOULD LIKE TO BUILD MY FAN BASE PLEASE CHECK IT OUT AND SUBSCRIBE IF YOU WANT TO SEE MORE OF MY VIDEOS!! PLEASE REQUEST VIDEO IDEAS PLEASE! THANK YOU*

https://www.youtube.com/user/BananaHannah1233/videos


----------



## AnnaInWonderland (May 10, 2014)

I'm loving this! Mine is http://www.youtube.com/TheAnnainWonderland


----------



## excusememiss (May 10, 2014)

Hi Ashleigh! I just recently started a YouTube channel. I watched some of your videos and they are great! Hope you will check mine out as well. Best of luck to you with your YouTube channel!


----------



## AnnaInWonderland (May 12, 2014)

I just subbed to both of you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Michelle Vien (May 18, 2014)

hey guys, check out my new channel! Please like, comment, and subscribe!!

http://youtube.com/user/meeshsayshey


----------



## DeAnna Gen (May 23, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/user/ArtStroking

I would love to meet new beauty community members. Do not hesitate to stop by!


----------



## makeupinfo (May 26, 2014)

Friends , Heres a Flawless Bridal makeup tutorial - Indian weddings.. Njoy..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiDatMYL5_Q&amp;list=UU1hBZ3O7c2S4isekQvIwxYQ


----------



## mna29 (May 27, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I started my youtube channel about 8 months ago and would like to get more views on my videos that I produce.

My videos are very simple and all about girly stuff such as my thoughts on beauty products or beauty hauls and so forth.

I like to keep my videos nice and short. None of my videos exceed 15 mins long.

Feel free to check it out and subscribe for other girly videos.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is my channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/lilmn143

This is my recent video that I uploaded today:


----------



## jednashley (May 29, 2014)

I am a fairly new youtuber and I do unboxing, reviews and favorite videos.  I have really enjoyed starting this because I love talking about anything beauty related.  Would love for anyone to check me out and I will also check out your channel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMXwnrGFmJ-5aXxETrtlPAw

THANKS!


----------



## Chebley (May 29, 2014)

Hello everybody!

I have recently set up a new Youtube channel dedicated to sharing my tips and tutorials on hair and makeup! Would love it if you guys could take a look =)

My channel is at: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCx9VSBGI0SB88pcYwUEBPIA

Here is just one of my videos:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzSw8ltZLJY

I plan to upload a video about deep cleansing your skin next week and I am also in the process of filming a cute braided side-bun hair tutorial!

Thanks for reading y'all,

Chebley -x


----------



## sejalp8 (May 29, 2014)

Hi guys! I am starting up my own Youtube channel about beauty and make up! 

Please check it out! I will also subscribe back!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQyJ8ih5n0lu8sUellVLpbw/videos

x


----------



## ItsTheWifeLife (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## tessanne21 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey everyone!!

Have you seen this new channel?

It's @beautybyrowena. She does high end makeup, and is filipino. I'm Peruvian so it's awesome to see a girl with my kind of eyes and skin tone do tutorials.

If you haven't seen her, her link is https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCc31atORQu-BcnIyx5DO1Fw/feed

Does anyone else know of any youtubers who have a cool look and don't look like the everyday normal girl?


----------



## stacyquinnxo (Jun 6, 2014)

New youtube channel here as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Would love it if you guys could check me out! 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCi7umupSyfKA2OeVQ05P01g


----------



## Lihz Stos (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello Pretties!!! Well, I have a blog since 2012, but now I'm focused on it and create a youtube channel to share what I love: Makeup

I will subscribe everyone who subscribe my channel!! Just advise me!

https://www.youtube.com/user/fuckingprettyawesome

Thank you pretties!!


----------



## Lihz Stos (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello pretty! I subscribe you... Subscribe me? Thank you!

https://www.youtube.com/user/fuckingprettyawesome



stacyquinnxo said:


> New youtube channel here as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Would love it if you guys could check me out!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCi7umupSyfKA2OeVQ05P01g


----------



## Lihz Stos (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey darling! I subscribe you, could you do the same for me? Thank you!

http://www.youtube.com/fuckingprettyawesome



jednashley said:


> I am a fairly new youtuber and I do unboxing, reviews and favorite videos.  I have really enjoyed starting this because I love talking about anything beauty related.  Would love for anyone to check me out and I will also check out your channel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMXwnrGFmJ-5aXxETrtlPAw
> 
> THANKS!


----------



## Lihz Stos (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey darling! I subscribe your channel. Could you do the same for me? Thank you!

https://www.youtube.com/user/fuckingprettyawesome



DeAnnaBaer said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/ArtStroking
> 
> I would love to meet new beauty community members. Do not hesitate to stop by!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 11, 2014)

mna29 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I started my youtube channel about 8 months ago and would like to get more views on my videos that I produce.
> 
> ...


I love SASA.COM! I just got my haul from them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@mna29


----------



## my beautiful style (Jun 12, 2014)

HI there! I'm a Youtuber too and would loved to connect!

http://youtu.be/FfzhutK8KEg


----------



## FGabriella91 (Jun 16, 2014)

[SIZE=11pt]Hi everyone! I recently started making videos on youtube and so far I have uploaded 3 videos on makeup. I'd love for you to check out my channel and to give me some advice on how to improve it. Thank you![/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Link to my channel : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwm9g72r-ZxkvgVCprVZz6g[/SIZE]


----------



## Lara_lewis (Jun 18, 2014)

[SIZE=11pt]Hi girls! I just enroll one of the KOHfashionexperiences and I´m trying to find more people who have done any of their courses, anyone in here? If so do you recommend them? This is the link just in case you are interested http://www.kohfashionexperiences.com/
please let me know if u are gonna join them! I would love to start meeting new participants like me! XX[/SIZE]


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey everyone. I subscribed to nearly everyone in this thread I believe and I would appreciate it if any of you would check out my channel and return the sub?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do lots of unboxings and Influenster reviews. Thank you tons!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtlb6YKw0NMEa3xCgKkvIkQ/videos


----------



## PeppermintGrace (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi there, please check out my Youtube channel

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0OPlKyokTzUJa0KD90QNBw

I post on fashion, make up, how to and vlogs~


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey! Please subscribe to my Youtube Channel!!

I mainly post on Memebox or Subscription Box Unboxings, as well as a bunch of other things too!!!

http://youtube.com/geniesfavproducts

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 24, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> Hey! Please subscribe to my Youtube Channel!!
> 
> I mainly post on Memebox or Subscription Box Unboxings, as well as a bunch of other things too!!!
> 
> ...


I have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I already hope you commented back in the other thread because you were there the only youtube I knew from youtube.. lol what a line  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you videos are cool!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm gonna upload my very first youtube video with me in it today!! it's a very no-proo-video but shot with a canon700d and super fun

Stay tuned and watch my older videos in the mean time. the videos are of candles and my sweet dog Tara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (it's in easy dutch, you can follow! not a lot of words

https://www.youtube.com/user/haullylein


----------



## Geek (Jun 24, 2014)

While we love our fellow beauty enthusiasts, our official suggestion is to create a signature (staying in compliance with our rules) for yourself, then just *ENGAGE the community* with relative conversations about beauty and others will see your signature with your channel listed below each post. Your fellow beauty enthusiasts will note your signature and if they like, will visit your channel. Keep in mind that you're signature doesn't appear until you have been a regular member for 5 days. See signature rules here

*Suggestions to get others to see your YouTube Channel:*

Put your *YouTube channel* link in your signature, and make good, informative, interesting, retaliative posts that gain the audience trust in you, and you'll gain a true readership base. *Engage the community*.


People won't follow you if you are only be seen as an unwelcome person who is always asking members to visit your YouTube channel. Again, Engage the community in conversation
The best advice I can give you is to engage the community by posting informative threads, tutorials or product reviews that make people want to watch your videos. We have a large membership base, people will pay attention and see your signature, and visit your YouTube channel, and watch your videos
If you do makeup video tutorials, EMBED your YouTube videos into forum posts in our Makeup videos Forum

Thanks!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 24, 2014)

CHECK OUT MY FIRST YOUTUBE VIDEO!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is part 1  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Instagram makeup &amp; skincare routine part 1 &amp; bloopers

Please Like &amp; subscribe!! &lt;3

Thank you &lt;3


----------



## Cindy Luc (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi! I made a youtube channel very recently, so check it out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.youtube.com/user/cindyyluc/featured


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 25, 2014)

CHECK OUT MY SECOND YOUTUBE VIDEO!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is part 2   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> even more silly xD





Instagram makeup &amp; skincare routine part 2 &amp; ASMR

Please Like &amp; subscribe!! &lt;3

Thank you &lt;3


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 26, 2014)

Just made a new Youtube banner for my Channel

It's beetastic!!

https://www.youtube.com/haullylein


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 5, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## ItsTheWifeLife (Jul 15, 2014)

New video up on my channel!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## putabowon (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey Everyone!

I'd love it if you could check out my channel (my Channel is called Put A Bow On)

Here is my most popular video, and if you like it then feel free to subscribe!:


----------



## Broakes (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey girls, I have just started a youtube channel that will focus on beauty tips and tricks. If you are interested please check it out:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0GETTdf2BA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4gBuz94ARc


----------



## Broakes (Jul 21, 2014)

I have just started a beauty youtube channel. Check it out:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4gBuz94ARc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0GETTdf2BA


----------



## Jill Haruko Saiki (Jul 23, 2014)

Hiyaa!

I am quite new to youtube! If interested here's my link!

https://www.youtube.com/user/jharukosaiki

Jill &lt;333


----------



## haidi (Jul 24, 2014)

I love your channels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> keep up the good work! 

Instagramhayoodisque

Blog: www.shakshookastyle.com


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 30, 2014)

Uploaded a Jolse Korean cosmetics haul &amp; review video!!

I'm a new youtuber and so far I think "youtubing" is amazing!

please like my video and subscribe for more &lt;3


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 30, 2014)

Uploaded a Jolse Korean cosmetics haul &amp; review video!!

I'm a new youtuber and so far I think "youtubing" is amazing!

please like my video and subscribe for more &lt;3


----------



## Stefani Mesquita (Aug 1, 2014)

HELLO! i havent been making video very long so i would love some feed back on what you guys think of my tutorails and feel free to send me some ideas for the next one!



I also have a website with all the looks on it and extra details, Theedgeofbeauty.net


----------



## Camille Churkoo (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi! I'm a new youtuber and would love some critism, tips, and advice on starting out! Thanks so much! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sORKL2XU2vU

https://www.youtube.com/user/camillechurkoo/


----------



## simplymel (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi there! im a brand new aspiring beauty youtuber and i would love it if you guys would check out my channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCv5TvOxW3pE2TV8YVz0Nhxg

also if you are a new beauty youtuber, link your channel down below!

THANKS!!


----------



## taylormichelle (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just recently uploaded my very first youtube video and it's on my august birchbox. 

I would love if anyone would look at it and give me feedback, it would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you like it and you're interested in seeing more, it'd be amazing if you could subscribe &lt;3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m87uOezlOuo


----------



## Geek (Oct 8, 2014)

@@taylormichelle
While we love our fellow beauty enthusiasts, our official suggestion is to create a signature (staying in compliance with our rules) for yourself, then just *ENGAGE the community* with relative conversations about beauty and others will see your signature with your channel listed below each post. Your fellow beauty enthusiasts will note your signature and if they like, will visit your channel. Keep in mind that you're signature doesn't appear until you have been a regular member for 5 days. See signature rules here

*Suggestions to get others to see your YouTube Channel:*

Put your *YouTube channel* link in your signature, and make good, informative, interesting, retaliative posts that gain the audience trust in you, and you'll gain a true readership base. *Engage the community*.


People won't follow you if you are only be seen as an unwelcome person who is always asking members to visit your YouTube channel. Again, Engage the community in conversation
The best advice I can give you is to engage the community by posting informative threads, tutorials or product reviews that make people want to watch your videos. We have a large membership base, people will pay attention and see your signature, and visit your YouTube channel, and watch your videos
If you do makeup video tutorials, EMBED your YouTube videos into forum posts in our Makeup videos Forum

Thanks!


----------



## GlamGab (Feb 2, 2015)

I have been active on youtube for 4 years now, i started off making musical covers but have recently made the transition to beauty blogger!


----------



## ItsTheWifeLife (Feb 2, 2015)

January 2015 Beauty Favorites


----------



## sweetfacecreation (Feb 5, 2015)

simplymel said:


> Hi there! im a brand new aspiring beauty youtuber and i would love it if you guys would check out my channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCv5TvOxW3pE2TV8YVz0Nhxg
> 
> also if you are a new beauty youtuber, link your channel down below!
> 
> THANKS!!


Hi There! 

Love your video! Great start!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm also pretty new to YouTube. My Link for my channel is: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYbOlaf6WF27N-U0hJOZscQ

Looking forward to more video postings!


----------



## icravebeautychannel (Mar 7, 2015)

I am also a YouTuber! Here is my lastest video. Please check out my channel and give me any feedback you feel is necessary! Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=254yMtmXads


----------



## icravebeautychannel (Apr 1, 2015)

Please check out the video I just posted! It's the first one i've posted on my channel! Spring makeup tutorial  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCN_aDCIdOhAfdpcc1DIQVJA/featured


----------



## MakeUpByEm (Apr 30, 2016)

Oh wow so many beauty bloggers on Youtube! I am brand new to MakeUpTalk and I definitely will be checking out your channels!!

Here is my channel as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyMfDqCbNpRMEqpUXWHIAGw/featured


----------



## BeautyByCat (Jun 1, 2016)

Hello everyone, I am new here and I am also a Beauty 'Guru' 

I love playing around with makeup, its honestly really fun. 

If you would like to check out my channel -&gt; MissCatBeauty


----------



## summerdawnmakeup (Aug 23, 2016)

I just started my YouTube channel and I would really appreciate it if you stopped by! ♥ Please leave me any feefback on things I could change. Also if you have any video requests that would be amazing! 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC60HtEJ2lTfYgaO6wiRclQA


----------



## Michelle Crew (Oct 27, 2016)

Hey Gals!

I am looking to expand my community in youtube, possibly doing colabs.  I would love to meet other youtubers that have similar or same interests as I do! I love to do makeup  reviews, hauls, unboxing, vblogs and other random things!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gqD9zBm3F4&amp;list=PLFjR66bBzTjUSAKqCJsuVSxDmEMhNKrq1


----------



## Cynthia Roy (Nov 2, 2016)

Fall Sultry Smokey Eyes Tutorial! JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT! @juviasplace Masquerade Palette was used to create this look! SUBSCRIBE NOW! GO WATCH NOW! ‍♀


----------



## 5ft2Under (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi, I am also new and would LOVE for you guys to check out my channel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

https://www.youtube.com/c/5ft2under


----------



## beautybyny (Aug 18, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9GHnHPfy2dH67hliEwBvGw


----------



## Jasminnneamy (Dec 4, 2017)

Hiiii, I have been making beauty related YouTube videos since January 2017. I would love to share some love! Subscribe and like if you like what you see and I will do the same in return! Thank you.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCF52jWM2LhtaKP3mzKYENiQ


----------



## Jasminnneamy (Dec 4, 2017)

@@beautybyny I have subscribed to your channel! You are so talented! Keep up the brill work gorgeous. Xxx


----------



## UpsnaaPicks (Mar 31, 2018)

Hello Everyone! 

I would love to share my youtube channel with all! I have a beauty channel where I do tutorials, reviews, and fun challenges to see how our favorite beauty products hold up. I love to teach about makeup techniques and different cultures. I would love if people can visit my channel!


----------

